# 1.8t Motor Mounts - FAQ



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Summary of Overall Problem* 
The OEM 1.8t engine mounts are soft and great for applications running ~200 WHP and equivalent torque. However, when you start adding power to this platform the stock mounts will be destroyed, your shifts will screw up because of excessive engine movement, you may start putting stresses on your exhaust system, exhaust manifold, turbo flanges, etc that you would rather not do which can in turn break studs, bend bolts, and do other damage to your car. 
Whatever power level you are running, your engine should not have excessive movement. Period. Excessive movement breaks things. Plus it makes your car make embarrassing clunking sounds, rattling sounds, and is just no good. 
With that said, pick a mount that fits your application and will give you trouble free driving. People call Volkswagens fickle. That may be so, but they don't have to be. They just aren't forgiving of poor parts or build choices when you begin modifying them. 

This is a picture of a motor mount from a 43k miles, stage2 car. It's broken and will make your car feel like crap. This is why you upgrade. 











*Summary of product Format:* 
Mfg 
Product Name 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 
Picture 
MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billett or Cast 
Bushing Material 
Recommended Max torque Use 
Notes on Ride Comfort 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 

*Engine Mounts - Mk4 Platform* 


034 Motorsports Density Line 
Mfg: 034 Motorsports 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 








MSRP/ common price: $325 (dogbone + engine + trans), $255 (engine + trans) 
Wholesale: $150 for engine + trans 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: 6 Month 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: ??? 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Replacable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP after warranty, Free during warranty 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: Cast 
Bushing Material: 50 Durometer Rubber (Street)/ 80 Durometer Rubber (Track) 
Recommended Max torque Use: ~260 ft*lbs peak torque (my opinion). If you go above this you will see them degrade very quickly into a pile of rubber mush garbage (multiple people's opinion) 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Excellent ride comfort. Just a couple ticks below stock 
Notes on Longevity: Very good if you are under the max torque spec (see above) 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Good if you are under the max torque spec (see above). The engine still has some movement, but for this power output that is generally acceptable. If you want near no movement or truly zero movement, another option would better suit you. 
Misc Notes: ... 
Forum Members With this mount and opinion if available: Kamahao112, groggory 
Distributors: 034 Motorsports, INA Engineering 
Installed pictures: 








Platform compatibility: all MK4 1.8t and 2.0 cars 


BFI Complete Replacement Engine Mount 
Mfg: BFI 
Product Name: Complete Replacement Engine Mount 
Link to mfg product page (stg1) 
Link to mfg product page (stg2) 
Link to mfg product page (stg3) 
Product Number: ?? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $179 (stg1), $189 (stg2), $320 (stg3) || Sale Price $169/ $179 / $299 
Wholesale: ??? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: $85 (stg1), $95 (stg2), $??? (stg3) 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: 65A Durometer Poly (stg1), 85A Durometer Poly (stg2), Delrin (stg3) 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limits 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Stg1 and 2 will add vibration to the cabin. Stg3 is full race spec and will shake your teeth out. 
Notes on Longevity: No known issues. I assume the bushings will wear over time, but as of now this is a new product still. 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Little to no movement for any of them. Stg3 is extreme and essentially zero movement. 
Misc Notes: ... 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: BFI, USRT 
Installed pictures: 








Platform Compatibility: Mk4 4 cylinder vehicles (1.8T and 2.0) as well as all Mk5 4 cylinder (2.0T) vehicles, along with TT Mk1, Audi A3 2.0T and Passat 2.0T 


Brewspeed Mk4 Race Mounts 
Mfg: Brewspeed 
Product Name: Mk4 Race Mounts 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ... 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $499 (engine, trans, dogbone rebuild kit) || Sale $449 
Wholesale: ... 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replaceable: Yes 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: ??? Ask Brewspeed??? 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No limits 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Very harsh 
Notes on Longevity: No known failures 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very good control, no forgiveness 
Misc Notes: Excellent race mount 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: CTS Turbo 
Installed pictures: 








Platform Compatibility: Mk4 4 cylinder vehicles (1.8T and 2.0) as well as all Mk5 4 cylinder (2.0T) vehicles, along with TT Mk1, Audi A3 2.0T and Passat 2.0T 

DLI-Teknik, Engine Mount, Left 
Mfg: DLI-Teknik 
Product Name: Engine Mount, Left 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: DLI-0111 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: 1850 SEK / $225 US 
Wholesale: ??? 
Country of Origin: Sweden 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: Ask DLI Teknik 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: Two different durometers of poly. + Neoprene + Spring 
Recommended Max torque Use: No loads known 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Similar to BFI stg1 mounts 
Notes on Longevity: Not known 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very good. Not solid, but very little movement. 
Misc Notes: 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: DLI-Teknik 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility:AEG, AEH, AGN, AGR, AGU, AHF, AJM, ALH, APG, APK, AQM, AQY, ARL, ARZ, ASV, ASZ, ATD, ATF, AUM, AUY, AWU, AZH, BEJ, BER, BEV, BHP, BKF 
mk4 


OEM 
Mfg 
Product Name 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 
Picture 
MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billett or Cast 
Bushing Material 
Recommended Max torque Use 
Notes on Ride Comfort 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 

*Vibra Technics* 
Mfg: Vibra Technics 
Product Name: MK4 1.8 top kit - Top Engine Mount kit 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 








MSRP/ common price: 361.70 (4-28-14) 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billet or Cast: Billet 
Bushing Material: Rubber 
Recommended Max torque Use: High 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Medium 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 
VF engineering Passenger Side Engine Mount Assembly 
Mfg: VF Engineering 
Product Name: Passenger Side Engine Mount Assembly 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ?? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $199.95 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: 12 months or 12,000 miles 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: ??? 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: Ask VF Engineering 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limit 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Harsh 
Notes on Longevity: Very long longevity. Poly will wear out eventually, but no known critical failures. 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very Good engine control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount: Everyone loves the control, but you have to accept the vibrations as an aggressive mount 
Distributors: ECS, among others 
Installed pictures: ... 
Platform Compatibility: Mk4 4 cylinder vehicles (1.8T and 2.0) as well as all Mk5 4 cylinder (2.0T) vehicles, along with TT Mk1, Audi A3 2.0T and Passat 2.0T 

*Engine Mounts - B5, B6 Platform* 

034 Motorsports Density Line 
Mfg: 034 Motorsports 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 








MSRP/ common price: $95/ Mount (2 needed) 
Wholesale: ???? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: 6 Month 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: ??? 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Replacable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP after warranty, Free during warranty 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: Cast 
Bushing Material: 50 Durometer Rubber (Street)/ 80 Durometer Rubber (Track) 
Recommended Max torque Use: ??? 
Notes on Ride Comfort: ??? 
Notes on Longevity: ??? 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: ??? 
Misc Notes: ... 
Forum Members With this mount: ... 
Distributors: 034 Motorsports, INA Engineering 
Installed pictures: ... 
Platform compatibility: all B5 and B6 chassis 4 and 6-cylinder cars including Passat, A4/S4, A6 and many other applications 

DLI Teknik Engine Mount, Left/Right 
Mfg: DLI-Teknik 
Product Name: Engine Mount, Left/Right 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: DLI-0131 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: (Requires 2) 1350 SEK / $163.49 per side 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: Sweden 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Yes 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: Ask DLI Teknik 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: Two different durometers of poly. + Neoprene + Spring 
Recommended Max torque Use: No limit known 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Slightly stiffer than OEM. But good considering... 
Notes on Longevity: No known long term problems. Poly will eventually wear out. 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very good engine control. 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: DLI-Teknik 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility: 1Z, ADP, ADR, AEB, AFF, AFN, AFY, AHH, AHL, AHU, AJM, ALT, ALZ, ANB, APT, APU, ARG, ATJ, AVG, AWT 
B5/B6 Platform 

OEM+ (RS4 Engine Mount) 
Mfg: VW 
Product Name: RS4 Engine Mount 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: 8D0199379ADOEM 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $119.95/ per (2 required) 
Wholesale: ??? 
Country of Origin: Germany 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: No 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: Cast 
Bushing Material: Rubber 
Recommended Max torque Use: ??? 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Slightly rougher than OEM 
Notes on Longevity: OEM type longevity under OEM power levels. Not sure how long they last at 'chipped' levels or at 'BT' levels 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Better than stock, but still some movement. 
Misc Notes: ... 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: ECS Tuning 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility: B5/ B6 

*Engine Mount - Universal* 
Good for filling in pretty much any OEM mount with new material. Note: If you don't clean the living bejesus out of the mount before you tape and pour this stuff in..it won't adhere. Which won't do you any good. So plan on cleaning it really well. If anyone has any suggestions on the best way to prep a mount to go in that'd be cool. I'd imagine any good degreaser would work. I'm thinking a first pass with some purple power and a stiff brush, then a second pass with some dish soap and water. Then dry it off nice. 

OEM custom filled 
Mfg: 3M 
Product Name: 3M™ Auto Glass Urethane Windshield Adhesive, 08695 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: 08695 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $8/tube 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: N/A 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: OEM Upgrade 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: $8 
Billett or Cast: N/A 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: ??? 
Notes on Ride Comfort: ??? 
Notes on Longevity:???? 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: ???? 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount: Velocity196 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility: All


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Transmission Mounts* 
There are a lot of vendors selling similar products for this so I'm going to summarize this section into build types. If anyone thinks this does not do the products justice just let me know. 

*OEM* 
* OEM/ VW 
* OEM/ Lemforder : $84.95 
* OEM/ Febi 

*OEM Clamshell + Non-OEM Rubber Insert* 
* 034 motorsports street/ track density 

*OEM Clamshell + Poly Insert* 
BFI stg1 : $134.99 
** Also available as insert only : $85 
BFI stg2 : $144.99 
** Also available as insert only : $95 
WRD Urethane Upper Transmission Mount Insert : $99.99 

*Billet + Dampening* 
* DLI 
* VF 
* Brewspeed 

*Detailed Descriptions* 

034 Motorsports Density Line 
Mfg: 034 Motorsports 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ??? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 








MSRP/ common price: $325 (dogbone + engine + trans), $255 (engine + trans) 
Wholesale: $150 for engine + trans 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: 6 Month 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: ??? 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Replacable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP after warranty, Free during warranty 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: Cast 
Bushing Material: 50 Durometer Rubber (Street)/ 80 Durometer Rubber (Track) 
Recommended Max torque Use: ~260 ft*lbs peak torque (my opinion). If you go above this you will see them degrade very quickly into a pile of rubber mush garbage (multiple people's opinion) 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Excellent ride comfort. Just a couple ticks below stock 
Notes on Longevity: Very good if you are under the max torque spec (see above) 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Good if you are under the max torque spec (see above). The engine still has some movement, but for this power output that is generally acceptable. If you want near no movement or truly zero movement, another option would better suit you. 
Misc Notes: ... 
Forum Members With this mount and opinion if available: Kamahao112, groggory 
Distributors: 034 Motorsports, INA Engineering 
Installed pictures: ... 
Platform compatibility: all MK4 1.8t and 2.0 cars 


BFI Polyurethane Transmission Mount 
Mfg: BFI 
Product Name: Polyurethane Transmission Mount 
Link to mfg product page (stg1) 
Link to mfg product page (stg2) 
Product Number: 
stg1 : EBFIMK4ST1PATM 
stg1 insert only : EBFISTG1T-4 
stg2 : EBFIMK4ST2PATM 
stg2 insert only : EBFISTG2MK4T 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: (Note: Stg1 is yellow, stg2 is green) 

















MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billett or Cast 
Bushing Material 
Recommended Max torque Use 
Notes on Ride Comfort 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 

DLI-Teknik, Engine Mount, Right 
Mfg: DLI-Teknik 
Product Name: Engine Mount, Right 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: DLI-0113 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: 1850 SEK / $225 US 
Wholesale: ??? 
Country of Origin: Sweden 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: Ask DLI Teknik 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: Two different durometers of poly. + Neoprene + Spring 
Recommended Max torque Use: No loads known 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Similar to BFI stg1 mounts 
Notes on Longevity: Not known 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very good. Not solid, but very little movement. 
Misc Notes: 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: DLI-Teknik 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility:AEG, AEH, AGN, AGR, AGU, AHF, AJM, ALH, APG, APK, AQM, AQY, ARL, ARZ, ASV, ASZ, ATD, ATF, AUM, AUY, AWU, AZH, BEJ, BER, BEV, BHP, BKF 
mk4 

OEM 
Mfg: VW, Lemforder, Febi 
Product Name:Transmission Mount, Left (OEM) 
Link to mfg product page (Lemforder) 
Product Number: 
VW 
Lemforder 1J0199555AQ 
Febi 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $84.95 (Lemforder) 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: Germany 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: OEM Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: No 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: OEM Cast 
Bushing Material: Rubber 
Recommended Max torque Use: 220 ft*lbs 
Notes on Ride Comfort: OEM Smoooth 
Notes on Longevity: 100k at OEM power levels. 60k at chipped levels. Don't try BT. 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Squishy OEM feel 
Misc Notes: 
Forum Members With this mount: LOTS 
Distributors: MJM 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility:2004 Golf R32 
2004-2006 Golf TDI (M/T) 
2002-2006 Golf 1.8T (M/T) 
2004-2005 Jetta TDI (M/T) 
2002-2005 Jetta 1.8T (M/T) 
2001-2005 Beetle 1.8T (M/T) 
1999.5-4/2000 Jetta VR6 (A/T) 
1999.5-4/2000 Jetta VR6 (M/T) 

OEM custom filled 
OEM custom filled 
Mfg: 3M 
Product Name: 3M™ Auto Glass Urethane Windshield Adhesive, 08695 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: 08695 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 

MSRP/ common price: $8/tube 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: N/A 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: OEM Upgrade 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: $8 
Billett or Cast: N/A 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: ??? 
Notes on Ride Comfort: ??? 
Notes on Longevity:???? 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: ???? 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount: Velocity196 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility: All 

VF engineering Transmission Side Mount 
Mfg: VF Engineering 
Product Name: Transmission Side Mount 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ?? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $200 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: Ask VF how much new bushings cost??? 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No limit known 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Harsh, especially at idle. It is recommended to increase your idle to ~1000 RPM to reduce the extreme cabin chatter 
Notes on Longevity: The bushings will wear out after extended use. But it is a very durable mount with no known catastrophic failures. 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very stiff, very controlled 
Misc Notes: Most people who owns one are very happy with their purchase. 
Forum Members With this mount: DMVDUB, ... 
Distributors: 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility: For all VAG type 4 chassis: MK4 1999>up 
All engines 8v/1.8T/VR6/V6/12v/24v/R32 Audi TT, A3, S3 (not DSG) 


WRD Urethane Upper Transmission Mount Insert 
Mfg: WRD 
Product Name: Urethane Upper Transmission Mount Insert 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ?? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $99.99 
Wholesale: ? 
Country of Origin: ?? 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: OEM Upgrade 
Repairable or Replacable: Replaceable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: N/A 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limits 
Notes on Ride Comfort: ?? 
Notes on Longevity: Will eventually wear out 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Good 
Misc Notes: 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: AP Tuning 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility: Mk4 platform


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Dogbone* 
There are a lot of vendors selling similar products for this so I'm going to summarize this section into build types. If anyone thinks this does not do the products justice just let me know. 

Poly Inserts 
* ECS Poly Joint Insert : $12.95 
* ECS Poly Joint Insert + firewall inserts : $29.95 
* BFI stg1 firewall insert : $25 
* BFI stg2 firewall insert : $29 
* Prothane firewall insert : $24.95 
* WRD Urethane Lower Transmission Mount Insert : $29.95 

OEM Rubber Insert @ Firweall + OEM Rubber @ transmission joint using OEM dogbone Casing 
* OEM/ Febi : $48.20 
* OEM/ VW : $83.94 
* OEM/ URO : $31.95 
* OEM/ MTC : $28.95 

Rubber Insert @ Firewall + Non-OEM Rubber @ transmission joint using OEM dogbone casting 
* 034 Motorsports Street/ Track : $72 
* Custom Poly Filled 

Poly Insert @ Firewall + OEM Rubber @ transmission joint (split type) using OEM dogbone casting 
* BFI Stg1 : $70 
** Available as insert for $25 
* BFI Stg2 : $75 
** Available as insert for $29 

Poly Insert @ Firwall + Poly Insert @ transmission joint using OEM dogbone casting 
* AP Tuning Stage 1 : $84.95 

Poly Insert @ Firewall + Spherical Bearing @ transmission joint using OEM dogbone casting 
* AP Tuning Stg 2 : $180 

Poly Insert @ Firewall + Poly Insert @ Transmission Joint using Billet hardware 
* VF Engineering Lower Pendulum Mount : $200 

*Detail of Each Mount* 

034 motorsports density Mount 
Mfg 
Product Name 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 
Picture 
MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billett or Cast 
Bushing Material 
Recommended Max torque Use 
Notes on Ride Comfort 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 

AP Tuning Stage 1 
Mfg: AP Tuning 
Product Name: APTuning Lower Transmission Mount(Dog-bone), Stage 1 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ?? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $84.95 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Replaceable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: Cast 
Bushing Material: Poly front and rear 
Recommended Max torque Use: No limit known 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Bit on the rough side 
Notes on Longevity: ??? 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very good control 
Misc Notes: 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: AP Tuning 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility: All Mk4 platform 

AP Tuning Stage 2 
Mfg: AP Tuning 
Product Name: APTuning Lower Transmission Mount(Dog-bone), Stage 2 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ?? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $180 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Replaceable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: Cast 
Bushing Material: Poly firewall bushing + Spherical Bearing at transmission 
Recommended Max torque Use: No limit known 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Bit on the rough side 
Notes on Longevity: ??? 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very good control 
Misc Notes: 
Forum Members With this mount: 
Distributors: AP Tuning 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility: All Mk4 platform 

MK4 BFI Stage1 (or stage 2) Preassembled Dogbone 
Mfg: BFI 
Product Name: MK4 BFI Stage1 Preassembled Dogbone (or stage 2) 
Link to mfg product page (stg1) 
Link to mfg product page (stg2) 
Product Number: EBFIPDBST1 (stage 1) 
EBFIMK4DBPAST2 (stage2) 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 
Picture: 
















MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement or OEM Upgrade 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: MSRP (for insert) 
Billett or Cast: Cast 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limit 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Both are pretty good, but obviously the softer poly is cushier 
Notes on Longevity: Expect 60k out of the bushings before deformation 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Good stiffness 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility: Mk4 

Custom Poly Filled 
Mfg 
Product Name 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 
Picture 
MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billett or Cast 
Bushing Material 
Recommended Max torque Use 
Notes on Ride Comfort 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 

ECS 
Mfg 
Product Name 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 
Picture 
MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billett or Cast 
Bushing Material 
Recommended Max torque Use 
Notes on Ride Comfort 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 

OEM 
Mfg 
Product Name 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware 
Picture 
MSRP/ common price 
Wholesale 
Country of Origin 
Warranty 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either 
Repairable or Replacable 
Replacement Cost 
Repair Cost 
Billett or Cast 
Bushing Material 
Recommended Max torque Use 
Notes on Ride Comfort 
Notes on Longevity 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility 

Prothane, Lower Transmission Mounts, Dog Bone 
Mfg: Prothane 
Product Name: Lower Transmission Mounts, Dog Bone 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ??? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $24.95 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: ?? 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: OEM Upgrade 
Repairable or Replacable: Replaceable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: Uses OEM Cast piece 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limit 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Definite added cabin vibration...but nothing too extreme 
Notes on Longevity: Wears out around 60k...by personal observation 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Good engine stiffness. Honestly, the front bushing on the dogbone will wear out well before this will wear out. Filling that front bushing back in with the 3M poly stuff referenced elsewhere in this thread is the best repair for that. 
Misc Notes: .. 
Forum Members With this mount: groggory 
Distributors: MJM, AP Tuning 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility: 2004 Golf R32 
1998-2005 Beetle 
2000-2006 Audi TT 
1999.5-2005 Golf/Jetta 

VF engineering Lower Transmission Mount 
Mfg: VF Engineering 
Product Name: VF Engineering Lower Transmission Mount 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: VFA02-01 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: Yes 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $200 
Wholesale: ??? 
Country of Origin: USA 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Repairable 
Replacement Cost: N/A 
Repair Cost: Ask VF how much their bushings cost 
Billett or Cast: Billett 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limit 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Harsh 
Notes on Longevity: Bushing will wear out occasionally 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Very good stiffness and control 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors: AP Tuning, ECS, MJM, Direct 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility: VAG Type 4 Chassis: Golf/Jetta 4, Beetle, Bora, Audi A3, and Audi TT 

WRD Urethane Lower Transmission Mount Insert 
Mfg: WRD 
Product Name: WRD Urethane Lower Transmission Mount Insert 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: ?? 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 








MSRP/ common price: $29.95 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: ?? 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: OEM Upgrade 
Repairable or Replacable: Replaceable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: N/A 
Bushing Material: Poly 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limit 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Bit rough, but not too bad. 
Notes on Longevity: Will eventually wear out 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Good stiffness, but you are still limited by the OEM rubber bushing at transmission 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors: AP Tuning 
Installed pictures 
Platform Compatibility: All Mk4 

Yarrowsport Lower Transmission Mount 
Mfg: Yarrowsport 
 Product Name: Yarrowsport Lower Transmission Mount 
Link to mfg product page 
Product Number: YAR-006 
Comes Complete with Mounting Hardware: No 
Picture: 
















MSRP/ common price: $120 
Wholesale: ?? 
Country of Origin: ?? 
Warranty: None 
Warranty transferable to 2nd owner: N/A 
OEM upgrade/ total replacement/ either: Total Replacement 
Repairable or Replacable: Replaceable 
Replacement Cost: MSRP 
Repair Cost: N/A 
Billett or Cast: N/A 
Bushing Material: Solid (Spherical Bearing) 
Recommended Max torque Use: No known limit 
Notes on Ride Comfort: Bit rough, but not too bad. 
Notes on Longevity: Will eventually wear out 
Notes on Engine Stiffness/ Control: Good stiffness, but you are still limited by the OEM rubber bushing at transmission 
Misc Notes 
Forum Members With this mount 
Distributors: C3 Cars 
Installed pictures: 
Platform Compatibility: All Mk4


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Reserved for me3


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Reserved for me4


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Opinions* 

Velocity196 
Custom filled OEM mounts 


velocity196 said:


> My mounts aren't to bad. I get some vibration but for the most part it's not bad enough for me to rip them out over the past 2 yrs or so. I've been told the dli mounts have lil to no vibration yet solid holding capabilities. This and this alone is why I want to get a set someday.


 kamahao112 
ECS Dogbone + 034 Street Density 


> comfort is just like stock seems to hold the engine ok


 groggory 
034 Street Density 


> Held up well to an APR stg3 kit. However, my new GT2871 @ 22 PSI killed all three mounts in short order.


 j.owen 
Brewspeed motor mounts, unknown dogbone 


j.owen said:


> I am currently running these in my beetle. They are very, very stiff. Make you feel like you are in a scene from Days of Thunder as your drive your car. With that said, they are a great product and I have had no issues with them whatsoever. I have my throttle body v-banded and there is little to no movement in the motor.


 tirerub 
VF Mounts + Prothane Insert dogbone 


> I went with vf
> They vibrate some but it's not to bad really
> They are really solid I notice almost no movement
> And I have prothane dogbone inserts - cheap and effective
> I went with the vf cause I like the looks and got them locally


 DMVDUB 
VF Mounts + ??? dogbone 


> -PRO's
> I like the strength of the mounts.
> They look pretty
> Very stiff.
> ...


 BensBlackGTI 
VF all around 


> VF all around here and I like'em...
> I noticed the other day on the passenger side, the bottom bushing is bulging out but I've been thinkin about replacing the poly with metal


 Sledge001 
VF all around 


> Vf's all around here...
> 
> You do get used to the extra vibration. I did have had to replace the insert in my Dogbone 2X in about 3 years of hard driving but they do the job quite well.


 
SabbySC 
VF engine + trans, ecs firewall poly insert 


> VF motor and trans mounts, ecs poly bushings in the dogbone. No wheel hop, mild vibration, but reduced with some break in time (or I got used to it).
> 
> No complaints, and great performance.


 Screwball 
VF all around 


> VFs here.
> 
> Blah blah, blahhh blah... They were cheap to buy used and work well. I've only run stock side mounts w/ a Turn2 insert prior to this with dogbone inserts so I don't have much to compare to. The only beef may be the vibration, but you pay to play so it's minimal on the annoying scale at best.


 GDoggMoney 
OEM trans+motor + AP stage2 dogbone w/ spherical bearing 


> I ran pass/driver VW mounts with a AP stage 2 dogbone w/spherical. Best combo yet.
> 
> I get the feeling my BFI stage 2 passenger and driver mount with the AP tuning spherical mount when not on backorder will be even better.
> 
> ...


 20thAEGti1009 


> VF mounts with billet bushings and a custom solid doggone mount here.


 1.8t67 
Brewspeed motor mounts + ??? dogbone 


> nah, brewspeed for me. brad custom built them for me (mine are the original prototype) and they do what they're designed to do. hold power. with the cams i run, at 900rpm, my hood vibrates 1/2". everything in my cabin is super tight, so there are no rattles, just alot of vibration. zero wheel hop.


 yivek 
BFI stg1 dogbone + BFI stg1 trans mount + OEM engine mount 


> BFI Stage 1 for my Dog Bone and Transmission Mount.
> 
> Still retains the stock-ish feel (except when the AC is on the steering wheel shakes real good then) but makes everything else feel way tighter than stock.
> 
> They are probably not stiff enough for big HP but makes the car feel a lot better with out making it uncomfortable for a DD.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Reserved 6


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

comp turbo 5558 20 psi for now 

034 street density on for 250 miles so far on this set up and 3k with the apr 3+ on previous build 

ecs dogbone 

comfort is just like stock seems to hold the engine ok 

mount compatibility .. um mk4 seat and skoda .... maybe more idk .. 

price .. trade from a friend for some other work .. 

billet??? .. yes BILLET TURBO :laugh: 

only pic i have right now of the mounts 









and finished engine bay


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

^ your posting that video everywhere!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ldaledub said:


> ^ your posting that video everywhere!


 am i not suppose to ??? 

i posted it in this thread cuz you can clearly see and hear the car bouncing off the rev limiter and torquing the whole front end of the car


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I remember reading something about filling an OEM motor mount with a rubber stuff to fill in the gaps. What was that stuff? Can anyone chime in with something about it?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

groggory said:


> I remember reading something about filling an OEM motor mount with a rubber stuff to fill in the gaps. What was that stuff? Can anyone chime in with something about it?


 i would use this 
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...S4K7_nid=GSPB7N5SJCgsQH8HT14PGTglRT4LPGNLZXbl


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

groggory said:


> I remember reading something about filling an OEM motor mount with a rubber stuff to fill in the gaps. What was that stuff? Can anyone chime in with something about it?


 That's pretty much what I have. Taped up the sides and filled the mounts full of window epoxy until dry. Works pretty well. Pretty much zero movement by hand. I'm sure under load there is a lil movement but it's pretty tough stuff. Best part, it's sold at and hardware store for bout the cost of a burger meal :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

How would you guys sum up that stuff in terms of vibration, comfort, etc? My guess is that it'd be very similar to something like a pure poly mount like VF, BFI, etc


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

groggory said:


> How would you guys sum up that stuff in terms of vibration, comfort, etc? My guess is that it'd be very similar to something like a pure poly mount like VF, BFI, etc


 My mounts aren't to bad. I get some vibration but for the most part it's not bad enough for me to rip them out over the past 2 yrs or so. I've been told the dli mounts have lil to no vibration yet solid holding capabilities. This and this alone is why I want to get a set someday.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

The DLI mounts come in two flavors of Poly. I know there aren't many users of these mounts yet...but does anyone know anything about one stiffness of their poly vs. the other in terms of performance and of comfort? 

Am I missing any motor mounts from the mk4 or b5/b6 platforms? 

What motor mounts use people do when they swap a 1.8t into a mk1, mk2, mk3, schirroco or corrado? 

I want to get the engine mount portion of this finished before I move on to transmission mounts and dog bone mounts


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

groggory said:


> Am I missing any motor mounts from the mk4 or b5/b6 platforms?


 
ECS Round Dogbone Bushing 










I have this in addition to BFI stage2 dog bone mounts. 

-Stephen


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> ECS Round Dogbone Bushing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I am keeping to engine mounts for the time being. I will be getting to dogbones as soon as I'm satisfied with the engine mount portion of the thread. 

The DLI mounts come in two flavors of Poly. I know there aren't many users of these mounts yet...but does anyone know anything about one stiffness of their poly vs. the other in terms of performance and of comfort? 

Am I missing any motor mounts from the mk4 or b5/b6 platforms? 

What motor mounts use people do when they swap a 1.8t into a mk1, mk2, mk3, schirroco or corrado? 

I want to get the engine mount portion of this finished before I move on to transmission mounts and dog bone mounts


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

Where is the poly in the DLI mounts? They looked to be based on springs instead of poly


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Zealot said:


> Where is the poly in the DLI mounts? They looked to be based on springs instead of poly


 From their webpage it sounds like their mount is a spring on the outside, with polyurethane and neoprene on the inside. 

This makes far more sense than JUST a spring. A properly damped system is critical otherwise the engine will always be vibrating on the springs. Think of a car running 100% on springs....drives like crap right? But match the right shocks and struts and the car starts driving and handling nice. Same idea here. You gotta have a properly damped spring system. 



DLI-Teknik said:


> Our engine mounts are manufactured in steel, stainless steel and aluminum. We also use neopren and polyurethan, which are available in different hardness and are much more robust then original.


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't forget this dogbone from AP Tuning... I've been blowing through bushings in my VF Engineering mount, thinking this might be the way to go... 

http://www.aptuning.com/index.php?p...tegory_id=703&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=14 
:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

tyrantanic said:


> Don't forget this dogbone from AP Tuning... I've been blowing through bushings in my VF Engineering mount, thinking this might be the way to go...
> 
> http://www.aptuning.com/index.php?p...tegory_id=703&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=14
> :thumbup:


 Sounds good. 

I made a first pass on the dog bone stuff. Did I forget anything out there?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

^^ bump


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

^^ Bump

Anyone want to add anything to this, put down their experiences, anything like that?

I personally think that the next time I do motor mounts I'm going with either the BFI stg2 engine + trans + 034 track dogbone ... or DLI engine + trans + 034 track dogbone

I am going to make a data logger though so I can get concrete numbers on the cabin vibrations and engine movements of each setup.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I got the DLI mounts but as reviews I have no idea since my car hasnt been running in 3 years. maybe one day! 
but they did seem to update the design a bit, atleast it looks a bit better now. I can take it apart and see whats in middle of the spring but I dont think there was a poly in there at all.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

groggory said:


> I remember reading something about filling an OEM motor mount with a rubber stuff to fill in the gaps. What was that stuff? Can anyone chime in with something about it?


Urethane, commonly available as window adhesive or whatever. You can use it to fill up the gaps in your shifter endlinks too


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

groggory said:


> Anyone want to add anything to this, put down their experiences, anything like that?
> 
> I personally think that the next time I do motor mounts I'm going with either the BFI stg2 engine + trans + 034 track dogbone ... or DLI engine + trans + 034 track dogbone


I'll be watching this one. I bought BFI stage 2 engine + tranny + dogbone for my build. Wish I could get a thread going but I'm still deployed for a couple more months. 
opcorn:


----------



## David L (Dec 23, 2001)

groggory said:


> From their webpage it sounds like their mount is a spring on the outside, with polyurethane and neoprene on the inside.
> 
> This makes far more sense than JUST a spring. A properly damped system is critical otherwise the engine will always be vibrating on the springs. Think of a car running 100% on springs....drives like crap right? But match the right shocks and struts and the car starts driving and handling nice. Same idea here. You gotta have a properly damped spring system.


No poly on these mounts. Its a stainless steel wire mesh within the spring.

The only mounts with poly is for the mk4/mk5/mk6 dogbone and some gearbox mounts for Audi S2.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey guys just wanted to add my $.02 on the round dogbone insert. I dont think it was mentioned but here it goes...

I had noticed my OEM one ripped when I installed my stage 2 BFI inserts.

What I did is i took a hockey puck and cut a piece of it out with a Hole saw ( 1.5"). 

Ground the rubber off the center dowel from the OE mount. Pressed the piece of hockey puck into the dogbone. Drilled a hole just large enough that i could slide the dowel down the middle of the piece of hockey puck. reassembled everything with the BFI inserts and you have a round insert that costs anywhere from free-1.50$ Hope this helps :thumbup:

Ive been driving on it only for about 1000 miles now, mind you the car is BT also
Oh yeah and just to add the durometer on a hockeypuck is usually from 80-90 :thumbup:


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Also will add my .02c :thumbup:

VF Motor and Transmission mounts, BFI Stage II dogbone mounts.

First impression, I really liked it, everything was very solid. Eventually my stock dogbone broke around the round circular bushing.

Replaced with VF dogbone mount, love it even more. Car is extremely solid, you get used to the added vibration (most of the time at idle it can be adjusted via vag/unisettings) The rear view mirror vibrates a bit depending at what RPM but nothing major. Well worth the solid feel of the motor, shifting, and putting power down to the wheels. 

Wouldn't go back to any other mounts than VF, they are tried, true, and proven. Have been running them for quite some time and absolutely LOVE the way the car reacts to whatever I do to it. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

bump 

...just added a bunch of updates.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll chime in. 

I have ECS dog bone mount inserts, and engine/trans "new" OEM mounts filled with urethane. ( I bought the $25 NASCAR branded one because I was told its a higher durometer, got it at Advanced auto. ) 

Its Very stiff, not too harsh IMO. When the A/C is on though I can visibily see my hood shaking.. :laugh: For giggles I encouraged people to try and rock my motor by grabbing my intake manifold and pulling/pushing. I haven't seen it move yet, other than moving the whole car.  

*Btw, I uses small wire brushes and tooth brushes with Dawn and purple power, after I felt they were "clean enough" I put them in the dish washer. I then used painters tape to tape off one side, and injected them into the mounts till full. I would allow about 1 full week for a complete cure. Make sure you buy a HD caulk gun, standards guns will probably break on you.*


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

so much info to go over, thanks for compiling this all. I need some new mounts and now I got some reading material:thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I've poured my own mounts and used a hockey pucks and skateboard wheels on non 1.8t dubs but I'll keep my experiences here to 1.8t...Good thread by the way Groggory:thumbup: 

On my current daily first I got blackforest inserts for the dogbone and hated the vibrations so I removed them the next day. 
I picked up the ecs dogbone and liked it pretty well. Minimum to no vibrations. 
I then picked up the ZF trans mount and love it. I honestly didn't seem to get any new vibrations from it. No need to idle adjust.:thumbup: 
About 6months after buying the ecs dogbone the small trans bushing ripped:thumbdown: 
I installed a stock dogbone with the inserts from the failed ecs mount and then I had cabin vibrations and had to adjust the idle. 
Right now I am about to order the ZF engine side mount after reading what the guys above had to say about it:beer:. I'll post back with a review of the engine side with in a week or so......


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Twopnt016v said:


> I've poured my own mounts and used a hockey pucks and skateboard wheels on non 1.8t dubs but I'll keep my experiences here to 1.8t...Good thread by the way Groggory:thumbup:
> 
> On my current daily first I got blackforest inserts for the dogbone and hated the vibrations so I removed them the next day.
> I picked up the ecs dogbone and liked it pretty well. Minimum to no vibrations.
> ...


 Sounds like a plan. 

Just FYI. I've had good luck with the Prothane brand dogbone inserts. Seems to be a nice quality and durometer. I'm using the OEM transmission bolt bushing, but the poly insert at the subframe. Minor increase in cabin vibrations.


----------



## Crazy Al 91 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Grog, do you have a link to any DIY's for the dogbone mount?...or if it's as simple as I think it is then an explanation would be fine too... I wanna know what I'm getting into before I dive in. Thanks


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

Crazy Al 91 said:


> Hey Grog, do you have a link to any DIY's for the dogbone mount?...or if it's as simple as I think it is then an explanation would be fine too... I wanna know what I'm getting into before I dive in. Thanks


 it's 4 bolts, get under the car and remove them and replace
ecs has a diy video on their site i think


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

woteg said:


> it's 4 bolts, get under the car and remove them and replace
> ecs has a diy video on their site i think


Yes they do. Just look up their dog bone mount for mk4 and it's a simple process.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

I've got VF mounts all around. Love them. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

BoostedGLS0218 said:


> Yes they do. Just look up their dog bone mount for mk4 and it's a simple process.


Follow torque specs, that's the only trick

Also, I always replace the bolts


----------



## Crazy Al 91 (Aug 13, 2008)

woteg said:


> it's 4 bolts, get under the car and remove them and replace
> ecs has a diy video on their site i think


Thanks, that video was what I was looking for!



groggory said:


> Follow torque specs, that's the only trick
> 
> Also, I always replace the bolts


What are those specs? ECS doesn't even mention them in the video...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Crazy Al 91 said:


> Thanks, that video was what I was looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> What are those specs? ECS doesn't even mention them in the video...


Take a look at post 3
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5362695-FAQ-1.8t-Torque-Spec-List

You can find a link to my Torque Spec FAQ via my FAQ table of contents stickied at the top of the forum.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

How do you like the 034s Grog? I have several ailing mounts in my TDI and I'm shopping for replacements. I do not want to shake my car to bits at all, this is my beater so I want it civilized.

Any feedback?


----------



## Crazy Al 91 (Aug 13, 2008)

groggory said:


> Take a look at post 3
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5362695-FAQ-1.8t-Torque-Spec-List
> 
> You can find a link to my Torque Spec FAQ via my FAQ table of contents stickied at the top of the forum.


Thanks!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I have BFI Stg 2 mounts all the way around. They are very good at keeping engine movement down, although the extra vibration in the cabin makes for very loud conversations. When I first installed them they could shake your teeth out of your head, but they mellowed out.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Three3Se7en said:


> I have BFI Stg 2 mounts all the way around. They are very good at keeping engine movement down, although the extra vibration in the cabin makes for very loud conversations. When I first installed them they could shake your teeth out of your head, but they mellowed out.


i love my stg 1's they've always been mellow. no additional vibrations noticed when driving, only when actually starting and shutting off the car sometimes. even thats gone now, since i broke them in fully  i've got some info to post in here. trying to get new vids and pics ready of the mounts at work.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Odd this thread just popped up as I was thinking about doing some ghetto mounts of my own.
Besides for the few responses on this thread I could only find a few post were people have filled their mounts with urethane and was wondering if there were more people that have done this?
I've seen it in mazda, nissan, subaru, honda etc.. forums but not here.

I was going to start with a Anchor Transmission Mount from Advanced Auto for 30.00 part #9101 I've heard they suck, but identical to the stock mount and filling it up brand new urethane should help.

The window weld in the original thread is non existent, even looking at the 3m site it is carried in no chain store, only online costing $20-$24 with shipping. The replacement to that number is a caulking tube part #08609 and cost 24.99 at most auto parts stores and both are said to be rated 60-65A ( I can't find a real spec page).

Another option is Liquid urethane sold from Mcmaster.com
Hard (80A) $32+ shipping part #8644K11
Extra Hard (94A) $34+ shipping Part #8644k18
They also have a lot of other hardnesses all sold by the lb.

The last option that I found to keep my mount under the $40 dollars that I wanted to spend was:

PL Construction Adhesive rated at (80A (can not find back up data for that)) for $7 a tube at lowes. It is made by loctite and claims to be 100% poly Urethane.
loctiteproducts.com/tds/PL_CA_PREM_ADV_tds.pdf

I'm going to pickup this mount and pump it full till my sticky adhesive is leaking, yes leaking out of every crack and hole this weekend. Once I feel satisfied that the job is done, dry, and nobodies pressing charges I will post my results compared to the ripped trans mount on my car now.

Please send me info if you've tried this or not, what you used and how it worked out.

Thanks Groggory for a great post.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Anchor trans mount looks kind of crooked coming out of the box, filled with construction poly, like I have read on other forums the fill looks like it has tons of little air bubbles in it like a loaf of bread as it drys and should equal out to around 70A which seems good. After a day or two I'll clean up the mount around the sides and slap it on next weekend. 
I didn't realize that the PL adhesive came in a quart size so I had to buy a bigger caulking gun. So far I'm $50 deep in this new mount.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

FYI, if you wanted to do an a+ on that job you'd rig up a vacuum machine and a bag to pull all your air bubbles out. I think there's an optimal curing temp and time too


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh a little late for an A+ job! It looks like sh*t but we'll see if it helps and at a total of 50 for the mount and adhesive I'm not complaining.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

hithard02 said:


> Oh a little late for an A+ job! It looks like sh*t but we'll see if it helps and at a total of 50 for the mount and adhesive I'm not complaining.


Not at all! Is that a new, OEM mount that you started with?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

hithard02 said:


> Oh a little late for an A+ job! It looks like sh*t but we'll see if it helps and at a total of 50 for the mount and adhesive I'm not complaining.


i don't think i could have done that any better myself :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Those look awesome. And I believe the way to get rid of the bubbles would be through vibration.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Those look awesome. And I believe the way to get rid of the bubbles would be through vibration.


 This says to use a vaccuum

http://www.ehow.com/how_7527278_pour-urethane.html


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Wouldn't using some sort of vibration while curing also work the air out? it seems much easier considering the messed up shape and etc of the mount. 

Could be work trying.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Wouldn't using some sort of vibration while curing also work the air out? it seems much easier considering the messed up shape and etc of the mount.
> 
> Could be work trying.


Vibration is great for getting bubbles out. My girlfriend loves baking and she uses tapping and vibration to get bubbles out of cakes all the time.

However, I don't know how effective it'll be with something as viscous as polyurethane. As to the oddball shape, that's not really an issue because all you have to do is put it in a bag, pull a vacuum on the closed bag, and call it a day. Only trick is the vac pump.

Regardless, even without pulling a vacuum, I bet the solution the guy did with filling the mount will work great.

All this talk of removing bubbles is just a little detail for a truly perfect install.

Next time right?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone know anything about working with Delrin? I'd like to see oem style filled with Delrin.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Anyone know anything about working with Delrin? I'd like to see oem style filled with Delrin.


You don't pour delrin, you machine it


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh.., ok. Then is there anything else that we could inject into the cavity to give them the desired stiffness? Or maybe even use Delrin, but make them like puzzle pieces that you can snap into the cavity. It would be a matter of engineering them right, but it's likely possible.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Bfi has delrin mounts.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Three3Se7en said:


> Bfi has delrin mounts.


Exactly. Bfi and brewspeed are both delrin


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

DLI Technik Observation: 

Application: BT GLI daily driver 
Mileage since install: 50K+ 

Pros: Offer solid, secure feel to the front yet is able to dampen some vibration issues that a pure prothane mount cannot. No engine rocking whatsoever. No issues since the day I installed them. I can replace the bolts and rebuild the mounts if I wanted to (which I will). 

Cons: Living in Florida and on the beach, the center and side bolts have noticeable surface rust. 

Pics: Motor is beyond dirty. 

*Passenger Side Mount (Front View)* 











*Passenger Side Mount (Back View)* 










*Driver Side Mount (Front View)* 










*Driver Side Mount (Back View)*


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Very cool, nbkkb7x 

Just a few thoughts for that surface rust. 

Put some naval jelly on the rust, then wipe it off to get rid of the rust. Then shoot it with a quick spray of clear polyurethane. That should prevent the rust from returning. It would have been nice if they would have used fasteners that resisted rusting. 

Perhaps some DLI users could chime in on the specs of the bolts that come with the mounts and we could figure out what bolts to substitute in that would meet spec plus not rust.


----------



## Lethal Injection (Aug 2, 2012)

I have just been looking at the spring mount installation. One thing that seems odd is that is is just a coil spring. Springs are linear and have no damping so you could get excessive movement, especialy on resonance which is why you have dampers on your road springs. Also some of the highest forces are horizontal due to torque reaction and I can't see how this acomodated in the mount. If it works it works, but I just can't see how.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Turns out my Density line mount is leaking fluid...just great!


----------



## Lethal Injection (Aug 2, 2012)

Dub-Nub said:


> Turns out my Density line mount is leaking fluid...just great!


 If its leaking out of the diaphragm at the bottom then I would not worry, apart form the fact its glycol and will wreck your paint. If its leaking because the load bearing member has split thats a different story.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Lethal Injection said:


> If its leaking out of the diaphragm at the bottom then I would not worry, apart form the fact its glycol and will wreck your paint. If its leaking because the load bearing member has split thats a different story.


 The bushing itself is solid and does not move. The leaking is occuring from the bottom like you stated. I got most of the fluid out. I am trying to get in touch with DLI for their mounts becuase this is the second time the Density mounts have failed me. My engine is producing too much power for them


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> The bushing itself is solid and does not move. The leaking is occuring from the bottom like you stated. I got most of the fluid out. I am trying to get in touch with DLI for their mounts becuase this is the second time the Density mounts have failed me. My engine is producing too much power for them


 that's not the case, the density line of mounts are mostly junk and have numerous failures posted on vortex


----------



## Lethal Injection (Aug 2, 2012)

I am surprised they actualy have any fuid in them. As soon as you change the rubber compound the "tune" of the mount is changed and the damping element is useless. Its better not to have fluid in at all under these circumstances.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

The street Density ones are fluid filled and will "deflate" if they leak.. The track density ones do have some fluid in the bottom but it is very minimal cause its more of a solid mount. My track density engine side mount is still going strong, but I blew through 2 sets of streets.


----------



## Lethal Injection (Aug 2, 2012)

stealthmagic27 said:


> The street Density ones are fluid filled and will "deflate" if they leak.. The track density ones do have some fluid in the bottom but it is very minimal cause its more of a solid mount. My track density engine side mount is still going strong, but I blew through 2 sets of streets.


 The fluid is not for supporting weight it is for damping. I think what you are seeing is the mounts "sag" due to permanent deflection in the rubber. That forces the fluid against the thin rubber seal at the botom eventualy splitting it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> The bushing itself is solid and does not move. The leaking is occuring from the bottom like you stated. I got most of the fluid out. I am trying to get in touch with DLI for their mounts becuase this is the second time the Density mounts have failed me. My engine is producing too much power for them


 Density line mounts suck. i've seen tons of failures on those things. many cars not even big turbos 



18T_BT said:


> that's not the case, the density line of mounts are mostly junk and have numerous failures posted on vortex


 :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Lethal Injection said:


> I have just been looking at the spring mount installation. One thing that seems odd is that is is just a coil spring. Springs are linear and have no damping so you could get excessive movement, especialy on resonance which is why you have dampers on your road springs. Also some of the highest forces are horizontal due to torque reaction and I can't see how this acomodated in the mount. If it works it works, but I just can't see how.


 Bump for answer, will need mounts soon, its either DLI Technik or BFI Stg. 1...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> Bump for answer, will need mounts soon, its either DLI Technik or BFI Stg. 1...


 I think both are good mounts that you'd be happy with


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

This is a fantastic thread.

I'm actually trying a new set of Febi OEM mounts all the way around. My mounts are currently original, broken, and have 220,000kms on them. I figure new mounts, even OEM should be night and day difference.

I have BFI stage II mounts in my 93 Jetta ABA-T, and it's pretty harsh. I don't mind that in my second car that's built to be quick, but I wouldn't want to daily a car with stiff mounts.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

rains said:


> This is a fantastic thread.
> 
> I'm actually trying a new set of Febi OEM mounts all the way around. My mounts are currently original, broken, and have 220,000kms on them. I figure new mounts, even OEM should be night and day difference.
> 
> I have BFI stage II mounts in my 93 Jetta ABA-T, and it's pretty harsh. I don't mind that in my second car that's built to be quick, but I wouldn't want to daily a car with stiff mounts.


For stock comfort, nothing beats stock


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Exactly. Plus, I'm only running stage II software, and all supporting mods. That'd put me at what ... maybe 240ft-pd-tq?

I don't see that being _hugely_ detrimental to the longevity of Febi units. I could be wrong though ...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Just FYI, the Bfi stg 1's aren't bad at all... In case you wanna smooth up your other car.

I think on your dd , stock mounts plus poly dogbone insert is a good setup


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I have had my DLI mounts in for over a month and have not really noticed any increase in vibration. I love them.


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd like to add to the FAQ that the hockey puck idea seemed really good. so I tried it. 








the hole I made was slightly bigger than 1.5"-- for an interference fit








got it pretty damn close









really psyched to try it out!


----------



## kalamazoo (Aug 25, 2012)

jstnGTI said:


> I'd like to add to the FAQ that the hockey puck idea seemed really good. so I tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get those bushings in there?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have had the hockey puck in mine for almost 2 years now, and still going strong :thumbup:


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

kalamazoo said:


> how did you get those bushings in there?


Table vise. drill press. lube. 

I just used a hole saw to cut the center out. 1.5" was too small to fit inside the bone without play. 

the hole saw has a pilot bit, which gives you the center of your hole. I pressed the cut hockey puck in with a little lube and a vice, then used a smaller hole saw for the bolt sleeve and did my best to eyeball the center. unfortunately I only had two hockey pucks - the first one was cashed out because I used 1.5" at first - so when I drilled the center too small, I had to step up the hole. 

after that I just forced the sleeve in with lube. 



stealthmagic27 said:


> I have had the hockey puck in mine for almost 2 years now, and still going strong :thumbup:


pumped to hear this. was hesitant before I started, and my gut started churning halfway through. the finished product though made me feel better. 

one question though, my sleeve is SLIGHTLY off center in there, was yours dead nuts?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

hithard02 said:


> Anchor trans mount looks kind of crooked coming out of the box, filled with construction poly, like I have read on other forums the fill looks like it has tons of little air bubbles in it like a loaf of bread as it drys and should equal out to around 70A which seems good. After a day or two I'll clean up the mount around the sides and slap it on next weekend.
> I didn't realize that the PL adhesive came in a quart size so I had to buy a bigger caulking gun. So far I'm $50 deep in this new mount.


fti, I did this same thing on my oem audi tt mounts. They were SOOO stiff the whole car vibrated bad. it was unbearable. I then made my own BFI mount using 3m window weld and a mold I made. Even that was pretty stiff. I ended up buying the 034 street density and am really happy with them.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added a cool video of some bad engine mounts in post 1


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Groggory, You can add me to the list of users with DLI mounts. I have them and love them. Been running them for about a year. No complaints. Although, I couldn't find the "2 flavors" you mentioned earlier on in the thread.



BSD said:


> I'll chime in.
> 
> I have ECS dog bone mount inserts, and engine/trans "new" OEM mounts filled with urethane. ( I bought the $25 NASCAR branded one because I was told its a higher durometer, got it at Advanced auto.)


Any more info on this "nascar" brand?




hithard02 said:


> The window weld in the original thread is non existent, even looking at the 3m site it is carried in no chain store, only online costing $20-$24 with shipping. The replacement to that number is a caulking tube part #08609 and cost 24.99 at most auto parts stores and both are said to be rated 60-65A ( I can't find a real spec page).
> 
> Another option is Liquid urethane sold from Mcmaster.com
> Hard (80A) $32+ shipping part #8644K11
> ...


Some good info here.

I found these at advanced auto.

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...fl-oz-cartridge-08609/6012418-P?searchTerm=3m

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...1-us-fl-oz-tube-03602/7101686-P?searchTerm=3m

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...llow-2-oz-tube-08002/12030885-P?searchTerm=3m


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> fti, I did this same thing on my oem audi tt mounts. They were SOOO stiff the whole car vibrated bad. it was unbearable. I then made my own BFI mount using 3m window weld and a mold I made. Even that was pretty stiff. I ended up buying the 034 street density and am really happy with them.


As it's been a few years and this car is in use again, for an update the construction adhesive has held up fine. I only did the trans side mount and to answer groggory's question (4 years late) yes it was a new mount, not oem but the equivalent from advance auto parts. As speed51133 states the mount is hard, i can only image doing them all this way. With just the one done it does have quite a bit of extra vibration, transmission whine and I'm not sure if it is due to the mount but I have a rattle sound from the clutch when sitting in neutral (disengaged). 
Either which way for a daily driver I don't think this mod is a nice touch, I'm going to try drilling a few holes through the adhesive to see if it softens them up a bit as they don't appear to be softening up themselves over time. 
So if one does try this the window weld is probably the way to go.


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Bump to an awesome thread!*

I just wanted to thank groggory for putting this awesome thread together! I just read through all of page 1 and I'm really enjoying the reading and info! I just recently decided I need to upgrade my mounts!! I originally bought BFI Stage 1 Kit back in 2012 and it was great but I've been through a few different dog bones since then. Last year a shop I trust made the horrible mistake of putting an expensive stock dog bone on my 280 whp Jetta!! This has caused me a lot of grief over the last year and I should have my Stage 2 Dog bone from BFI this week! I still have the original Stage 1 on my passenger / engine mount and just order new Stage 2 inserts for that. Also, the Transmission mount lasted a long time but a shop recently replaced that with a Stage 2 BFI mount and it got rid of a droning sound I was hearing under light acceleration. Once I have everything to Stage 2 I'm hoping my rough / jolts I have when downshifting to 2nd & 3rd go away.  :banghead: That and my shifting should be much more precise in addition to putting all my power back to the ground!

Anyway, nice work groggory and I'm going to continue reading this awesome thread! :thumbup:


----------



## topemu (Mar 6, 2017)

Has anyone compared the weight of the oem mounts to any of these billet aftermarket ones?
I'm looking for any little weight shavings I can get from the engine bay.
I'm wondering if these provide any reduction in weight at all?
thanks.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Rotating weight loss makes a bigger impact than mounts, that NEED to be beefy.

I'll weigh some I have tomorrow vs oem's I have in the shop. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## topemu (Mar 6, 2017)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Rotating weight loss makes a bigger impact than mounts, that NEED to be beefy.
> 
> I'll weigh some I have tomorrow vs oem's I have in the shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


please do.
I'm reducing weight everywhere in the car. every little bit adds up. and this would be another little bit.


----------



## topemu (Mar 6, 2017)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Rotating weight loss makes a bigger impact than mounts, that NEED to be beefy.
> 
> I'll weigh some I have tomorrow vs oem's I have in the shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Hi did you get any info on that weight comparison?


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

I just wanted to bump this thread again. My BFI stage 2 Dogbone mount front bushing lasted almost 4 years. I just recently had issue with my downshifts occasionally jolting the car again which is very annoying! This time it's more costly because the engine movement caused two studs to break off from my ATP manifold to turbo! Now, I have to get an entire new manifold which is expensive but I want it done right. I have 40K on my Manifold so I'm hoping to get one of those drill bit extractors after I have a shop do my install on the new manifold. That way, I can sell my current manifold to recoup some of my cost. This time I'm going with the 034 MOTORSPORT BILLET ALUMINUM DOGBONE which appears to be a great dogbone and should last me at least 4 years. I'm almost positive my Passenger side BFI stage 2 engine mount and the drivers side Stage 2 transmission mount is still in great shape so I shouldn't have to mess with those. I just want to make sure I secure my engine and prevent any stress on the manifold to turbo studs because this gets expensive. After reading through this thread it seems like the best mounts are probably the DLI Technik if you're looking for comfort and performance. These 034 StreetSport Engine/Transmission Mounts look really nice but way expensive! Not sure I saw anyone in this thread mention these bad boys.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Those studs didn't break because of mounts. They are heat cycled violently. Have a bunch of weight on them. And if you don't have a flex joint on your DP, you're putting a ton of stress on them. Stiffening up even more, won't prevent it, might cause more issues so to TOO much rigidity, things need to flex. But things that are heat cycled need to be maintained. I replace my boots every 20k on my setup. I have 260k+ over 14 years on my big turbo setup, everything has a life span. With extra weight, heat and abuse, they need to be monitored. Also using a quality copper antiseize helps not only in getting them off, but overall prevention of corrosion. 


The dli are junk. They have been brought up, because they're junk. V1 and v2.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Those studs didn't break because of mounts. They are heat cycled violently. Have a bunch of weight on them. And if you don't have a flex joint on your DP, you're putting a ton of stress on them. Stiffening up even more, won't prevent it, might cause more issues so to TOO much rigidity, things need to flex. But things that are heat cycled need to be maintained. I replace my boots every 20k on my setup. I have 260k+ over 14 years on my big turbo setup, everything has a life span. With extra weight, heat and abuse, they need to be monitored. Also using a quality copper antiseize helps not only in getting them off, but overall prevention of corrosion.
> 
> 
> The dli are junk. They have been brought up, because they're junk. V1 and v2.


That's interesting. I guess I was basing the DLI's based on *MÄDDNESSS *review. He seemed to really like them and they appeared to look like good quality to me. *nbkkb7x *on page 4 also seemed to like them.

But, I'm not concerned about those since I'm sticking with my BFI stage 2's and going with the 034 dog bone mount I mentioned above. When you said you replace your "boots" did you mean the turbo to manifold bolts? Thanks for this info as I was thinking less movement would mean less stress on the bolts. A support rep from ATP emailed me saying the following regarding my studs breaking.>>



> It's possible that something on the car is causing excessive movement and extra load on those studs and we have heard of people using the same spec studs in an "inconel" material which has more tensile strength and heat tolerance that can handle additional punishment dished out by the operating environment.


But I suppose what you mention makes sence. I should double check my downpipe and see if how the flex joint looks. I checked some of my older pictures and this appears to be the flex joint on my downpipe. Not the greatest picture but you get the idea. I've never had this issue with these studs breaking so this is new to me and I was under the impression my worn dogbone was allowing excessive movement as the guy from ATP mentioned and that likely caused my studs to break. Greggory that posted this thread also mentioned something to this extent. "you may start putting stresses on your exhaust system, exhaust manifold, turbo flanges, etc that you would rather not do which can in turn break studs, bend bolts, and do other damage to your car."

I'm also going to suggest the shop that does my install uses "quality copper antiseize" to help when it comes time to take the bolts off and help prevent corrosion. Appreciate any additional input.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

The mounts have changed, they were even worse then. The DLi's that is. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

